# Finally found Hummingbird tetras after years of searching!



## patson (Mar 31, 2013)

Have been searching for the hummingbird tetras for years. So happy that these tiny guys come in just the right time when I'm setting up my 20g tank!






They stay tiny, seriously fish says https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/trochilocharax-ornatus/



> The largest specimen known measured 17.0 mm.


Super nice nano tank fish!


----------



## patson (Mar 31, 2013)

Screenshot


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

patson said:


> Screenshot
> 
> View attachment 180540


Beautiful fish


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool little fish. I've never heard of it. Where did you find them? Post a picture of your tank once it is set up.


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Interesting...how much is a fish?


----------



## patson (Mar 31, 2013)

I got them from Below Water. probably a wholeseller


----------

